
London Can Take It! - rusk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Can_Take_It!
======
biofox
Link to the video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLgfSDtHFt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLgfSDtHFt8)

